# Heathcote Beer, Bubles And Snag Festival And Homebrew Comp



## big78sam (9/3/12)

Is anyone from BAD or AHB going to this event? Or entering the competition? I'll be there with the wife and kids in tow...

http://www.snagbeerandbubblefest.com.au/workshops.htm


----------



## callio (15/3/12)

big78sam said:


> Is anyone from BAD or AHB going to this event? Or entering the competition? I'll be there with the wife and kids in tow...
> 
> http://www.snagbeerandbubblefest.com.au/workshops.htm



Doh, I would have but it conflicts with an engine rally I am photographing


----------

